# Cooking School Textbooks



## eyujuico (Jan 30, 2008)

I am an advanced home cook and am going to eventually attend a cooking school at night. Currently my wife is a stay at home mom for our little daughter so cooking school will have to wait a bit. 

My interest is in obtaining some curriculum material/textbooks/manuals etc from someone who has attended a cooking school. If these are books that can be bought, I have no problem buying them from Amazon, I just assume that most cooking schools use their own proprietary textbooks. 

When I look at school curriculum's I realize I want to learn all aspects of cooking and finding that in ONE book from Amazon seems a daunting task. I just bought On Food and Cooking and plan to read that cover to cover. If you know of a book like On Food and Cooking that deals with technique rather than food please let me know. 

If anyone has any info or links to class material I could use to sort of kick start my own training until cooking school I would appreciate it. 

Thanks for you help,
Erik


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

my school used an on cooking book and then 

Le Cordoun bleu by wayne glissen for pastry,

that was it. my school was more hands on then anything


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Professional Cooking Second Edition by Wayne Gisslen. Published by John Wiley & Sons, Inc.


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

"The Professional Chef" by the CIA is available on Amazon and covers a lot of the basic techniques along with recipes. It's huge!

But On Food and Cooking would have been my first suggestion if you didn't already have it. Good choice!


----------



## nowlight (Feb 17, 2008)

As with most would say, get the On Cooking. That what iam using rate now.


----------



## coosie (Feb 22, 2008)

I am finishing my 6th month of culinary studies and we have used the forementioned On Cooking extensively. If I was not in school, I would want that book. Food lovers companion is a good one for information, not recipes, as is On Food and Cooking. On Cooking and On Food and Cooking are LARGE books. They should come with wheels.


----------

